# Problem with Radio Shack Wireless 49MHz headphones



## charmac (Jan 17, 2010)

I received a pair of headphones as a gift. I've hooked up everything as I was told to do and the transmitter is working fine (the light is on and I've checked to make sure the jack connection is working) but the head phones won't turn on. I've tried switching them to on P) and the batteries are new so I can't figure out what's wrong with it. Hopefully it's some stupid little thing that I can resolve quickly. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's possible they are faulty. You could try exchanging them. Not much you can do on your PC if the headphones themselves won't turn on.


----------

